# How do you clean a Falcon stem?



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Just got this Falcon off fleabay and I can't seem to get the stem off. Is the stem and shank one piece? If so, is it safe to soak it in a bleach solution?

Also are the dry rings necessary? Alternatives?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't have a clue about pipes but that one looks pretty darn cool Ken. Where's the carb on it?


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree that pipe looks badass.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, the bit is attached, trying to remove it will more than likely ruin the pipe. You can soak it, but the aluminum may need to be polished afterward. The dry rings aren't necessary. Falcon's generally smoke quite well, and the bowls are replaceable, though fairly expensive ($35-45). I have my grandfather's Falcon that I'm currently cleaning up, it hasn't been smoked in 30+ years and the bowl is dried out burned up and practically wasted, but I don't really care. Enjoy the pipe, and I'd hold on to it, some people really like the Falcons and they may be worth something eventually.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

scottw said:


> I don't have a clue about pipes but that one looks pretty darn cool Ken. Where's the carb on it?


You must be looking for the other pipe forum Scott :tease:



KetherInMalkuth said:


> Yes, the bit is attached, trying to remove it will more than likely ruin the pipe. You can soak it, but the aluminum may need to be polished afterward. The dry rings aren't necessary. Falcon's generally smoke quite well, and the bowls are replaceable, though fairly expensive ($35-45). I have my grandfather's Falcon that I'm currently cleaning up, it hasn't been smoked in 30+ years and the bowl is dried out burned up and practically wasted, but I don't really care. Enjoy the pipe, and I'd hold on to it, some people really like the Falcons and they may be worth something eventually.


Thanks for the tips. The exterior of the bowl looks looks like it's been tossed around but the inside looks to be in pretty good condition.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Yes, the bit is attached, trying to remove it will more than likely ruin the pipe. You can soak it, but the aluminum may need to be polished afterward. The dry rings aren't necessary. Falcon's generally smoke quite well, and the bowls are replaceable, though fairly expensive ($35-45). I have my grandfather's Falcon that I'm currently cleaning up, it hasn't been smoked in 30+ years and the bowl is dried out burned up and practically wasted, but I don't really care. Enjoy the pipe, and I'd hold on to it, some people really like the Falcons and they may be worth something eventually.


What he said.

Great pipes, Falcons. Dry, lightweight, cool smokers even with wet tobacco, almost impossible to jam by overtamping. Keep the "Humidome" clean with a tissue wipe after each smoke; take care to keep the humidome post and the bowl's gasket/threads clean after each smoke or that mess'll gum up and complicate things.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> What he said.
> 
> Great pipes, Falcons. Dry, lightweight, cool smokers even with wet tobacco, almost impossible to jam by overtamping. Keep the "Humidome" clean with a tissue wipe after each smoke; take care to keep the humidome post and the bowl's gasket/threads clean after each smoke or that mess'll gum up and complicate things.


And that's all there is to it! This is exactly how I clean my Falcon. And run a pipe cleaner down the stem. Great pipes, though some people are freaked out by metal. I love Falcons and Grabow Vikings.


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a good idea to bleach the stem. They're used to be made of very hard nylon. Try cleaning with soap and water, then wuth a dry cloth. Or you could polish it with toothpaste and a cloth


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I cleaned the stem with soap and water instead of bleach. Just waiting to give the bowl the salt treatment then I'll be able to test her out. Can't wait, thanks for all the advice gentlemen :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

SmoknTaz said:


> I cleaned the stem with soap and water instead of bleach....


Not sure how it is in Canada eh, but I think bleach pits aluminum in the States. Just as well the soap and water with a little toothbrush stimulation around the gums.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Not sure how it is in Canada eh, but I think bleach pits aluminum in the States. Just as well the soap and water with a little toothbrush stimulation around the gums.


What are you talking aboot! I thought bleach in North America is all the same! Now you have me wondering


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

Well... In English it is called Aluminium... Reminds me of something "Professor Higgins" said...


----------

